# Gold rams



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey,

Just some pics of my gold ram pair. Currently my favorite in the tank.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Stunning !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, they were quite dull at first and I kind of regretted. But just blossomed over time.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a few also. They are certainly an underrated but beautiful fish.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Totally agree.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Those are great looking fish; awesome photos.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks plantman, turned out better than I expected with a camera phone but only 3/12 were good with them moving around.


----------

